# برنامج CodeVisionAVR V2.03.4



## kahtan82 (22 يوليو 2008)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته:56:

إليكم برنامج CodeVisionAVR V2.03.4
وهو Compiler بلغة C لمتحكمات AVR من Atmel.

أرجو أن يكون مفيداً..
http://www.filefactory.com/file/7ff715/n/all4you_rar

http://rapidshare.com/files/127980301/all4you.rar.html

password: longSonsivri

لاتنسوا الدعاء:70:

قحطان


----------



## منار يازجي (23 يوليو 2008)

بارك الله بيك


----------



## mdsm (18 أغسطس 2008)

برنامج عظيم من شخص كريم


----------



## kahtan82 (19 أغسطس 2008)

mdsm قال:


> برنامج عظيم من شخص كريم


 

بارك الله فيك أخي


----------



## الكترونيك الموصل (19 أغسطس 2008)

شكرا عل موضوع


----------



## kahtan82 (21 أغسطس 2008)

الكترونيك الموصل قال:


> شكرا عل موضوع


 
ولو ....
هذا واجبنا


----------



## منار يازجي (23 أغسطس 2008)

منار يازجي قال:


> بارك الله بيك



يا ترى ممكن لهذا الإصدار أنه يعمل في بيئة Windows Vista


----------



## منار يازجي (23 أغسطس 2008)

منار يازجي قال:


> بارك الله بيك



يا ترى ممكن لهذا الإصدار أن يعمل في بيئة Windows Vista


----------



## kahtan82 (25 أغسطس 2008)

منار يازجي قال:


> يا ترى ممكن لهذا الإصدار أن يعمل في بيئة Windows Vista


 
السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته

نعم يعمل في بيئة Windows Vista يمكن التأكد من زيارة الرابط التالي:

http://www.hpinfotech.ro/html/cvavr_features.htm


----------



## سندريلا هندسة (25 أغسطس 2008)

*شكرااااا*

_جزاك الله خير وشكرا كتير عالبرنامج بالرغم انه عندى _
_بس شكرا لان اكيد فيه غيرى مش عندهم وياريت ينزلوه ويجربوه لانه فعلا رائع:20:_​


----------



## نور الدين مولانا (17 فبراير 2009)

مشكوووووووووووووووووووووووور


----------



## ادور (18 فبراير 2009)

مشكوررررررررررررررررررررررررر لك ولك كل التقدم والنجاح


----------



## موائع (14 يوليو 2009)

هذا الرابط لموقع يحتوى على 8051 مشروع فى المايكروكونترول
http://www.8051projects.net/download.html


----------



## هدير الحق (25 يونيو 2010)

جزاكم الله خيرا الروابط لا تعمل .. نرجو التحديث.. وابلاغنا وفقكم الله


----------



## mselaf (30 يوليو 2010)

*this file is no longer available. It may have been deleted by the uploader, or has expired.*

* this file is no longer available. It may have been deleted by the uploader, or has expired.
please other link please:73:
*


----------



## docesam (14 أكتوبر 2011)

الروابط لم تعد تعمل الرجاء تحديثها وشكرا


----------

